

Google Plus Traffic Declines 3% Over One Week - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_plus_traffic_declines_3_over_one_week.php

======
glimcat
Oh noes, a 3% bounce rate for a new service on a base of 10MM+ users. What
horrors.

But is that result even accurate? It doesn't include mobile traffic. For
something like this, a scenario where people start out on the site and then
migrate to more mobile use is quite believable. The data is leaving out what
has been established to be a core market for social networking products.

~~~
snprbob86
I for one know that much my web traffic on G+ has converted to iPhone traffic
and at 10MM+ users, 3% might be less than the margin of error for an external
estimate!

------
mkelly
Can anyone tell me why HN is so obsessed with G+? This is a real question.
I've mostly forgotten about it, and I work there.

~~~
bdhe
I'll take a shot at this: I think G+ is possibly the most comprehensive (in
terms of design and functionality) new product in the social space right now.
Since it comes from Google, who have the history of "revolutionizing" various
aspects of the web, hackers want to learn more and put G+ in perspective of
existing (competing?) products. This makes it very interesting not only to
read about how to fit G+ into the current framework (Twitter-but-longer?
LinkedIn-killer? Facebook-killer?) but also follow the minutiae of the growth,
adoption, and evolution of G+ (much like they would have taken to GMail, if
the timelines had overlapped, imo).

------
radicaldreamer
What is the point of this article besides attracting pageviews and presenting
statistically insignificant and unconfirmed data?

